# Toyota Hilux



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

After six great years service from my L200, it'd come time to move on. It'd served it purpose well, and I'd taken it as far as I could detailing wise. I should really have chopped it in two years ago, but couldn't make my mind up what I really wanted to replace it with.

This situation changed last month, and on April 30th, I became the proud owner of a brand new Toyota Hilux D-4D Invincible. It's been a very busy week for me, I had planned to take a weeks holiday to prepare the new vehicle, but work load prevented this. I did manage to sneak 100 miles onto the Hilux from collection to the start of this detail on Friday night.

Here she is, my new Hilux -










The dealers, Ridings Toyota on Canal Road, Bradford, did everything exactly as instructed, including not valeting the Hilux prior to me collecting it. I know, I was there the day it rolled off the load loader, and apart from removing the transit film, it came to me as it arrived to them.

This dust is from me storing it at work for a week while I drove a hire car around until this detail -










The bug bombs are from the 100 odd early evening miles that I've put on the Hilux in the past week.










The Wash Process -

I really wanted to get the paintwork back to as close to factory clean as I could before commencing with the rest of the detail. I wanted to do this using the safest of techniques, as although I always planned to polish the Hilux, I still didn't want to inflict any wash marring with the procedure.

First step was to get rid of the bugs bonded to the Hilux's front bumper. Out with my favourite product for dealing with this problem - Einszett Anti-Insekt + Pre Cleaner-










You'll notice that the bottles a bit mashed, that's because I buy this product in concentrate form, making it cheap as chips to use. Just spray onto the affected areas, and watch the bugs soften -










While the 1z Anti Insekt got chance to do its work, I set up the Gilmour and gave the Hilux it's first soaking of many with a blanket of Maxi Suds : Super Snow Foam to soften off any grime and to help remove the layer of dust -










The Snow Foam was given a good five minutes to soften any bonded grime, then using a fan setting from the Gilmour trigger gun, I started to rinse from the roof panel down. -










Special attention was paid to all of the vehicles panel shuts, trying to rinse out any debris that may have accumulated in them during transit of the Hilux to me -










The Hilux after rinsing, showing good beading / sheeting of the rinse water. A sure sign that some form of protection must be applied at the factory -










I then foamed and rinsed the Hilux a second time, using the same procedure and products. Just to be doubly sure that any grit was removed from the paintwork before the paintwork got touched with a mitt. -










Rinsed off a second time, then it was time for the hand wash process. Using Chemical Guy's buckets, complete with grit guards. A shMITT and a double strength mixuture of Meguiar's Hyper Wash -










The double strength mix of Hyper Wash as warm water (30 degrees) was chosen due to the good cleaning capabilities of the Hyper Wash, along with a good lubrication for the shMITT. -










Starting from the roof, and washing a single section at a time, the Hilux slowly washed by hand. Each section was rinsed straight after washing, to ensure that no shampoo solution got chance to dry onto my paintwork -










I tried to use straight lines when washing by hand, so if I did inflict any marring, I'd be able to tell that I'd done it -










After going round the whole vehicle twice, from top to bottom, the Hilux final rinsed, ready for the next stage. The water still sheeting nicely from the front wing. -










The Decontamination process

Using two of the Decontamination products available from Finish Kare in the States, FK#1119 Soil / Coating remover and FK#883 Steel Iron Rust Remover, along with a couple of Zymol sponges.










The FK#1119 Soil / Coating remover is designed to 'wash away' Silicones and Waxes, Transport Film adhesives, plus just about everything else that may be bonded onto your paintwork. This step can normally save the need to clay, and ensures that your paintwork is as clean as the moment that it left the paint booth. I mixed a quantity of the FK#111( with warm water, 4 parts water to 1 part FK#1119. It forms a milky looking liquid, that stinks to high heaven. The necessary HSE precautions were taken today.










Using a soft Zymol sponge I first applied a good coat of FK#1119 to all surfaces of my Hilux. Allowing it to form a film of product over my bodywork and start to do its work.










I then when round the vehicle for a further 10 minutes with more FK#1119 and the Zymol sponge, both keeping the film wet, and slightly agitating the product into the paintwork. You can start to see the difference that this product makes on this photo of my bonnet -










I then rinsed off the vehicle again, using cold water as per the instruction. I really took my time during the rinse, to ensure that every last drop of this product was removed from my paintwork -










The next step - The FK#883 Steel Iron Rust remover - Although not showing any great signs of any 'fallout', the Hilux had travelled all of the way from South Africa to mine, so I wanted to take every precaution possible to ensure that no contaminant was present on my paint. I applied the FK#883 in a similar manner to the FK#1119, although with this product was applied neat from the bottle straight to a clean Zymol sponge. This product is a blend of acids, designed to both open up the pores of your paint, whilst also causing any ferrous particles bonded into your paint to 'fizz' and therefore fall out. With this being quiet a strong blend of acids, gloves were worn throughout. FWIW this is the only method that I have used successfully to remove bonded metal dust from paintwork. Clay tend s to just shear off the heads of any bonded metal particles, leaving behing a tail embedded into your paint, that re-erupts as rust blooming at a not so later date.










The acid given 7 to 8 minutes to do it's work, then the Hilux again washed with a spray of cold water, before being re foamed from the Gilmour gun.-










After rinsing off the Snow Foam, then washing down the outsides of the Hilux again with 2BM and Meguiars Hyper Wash, the Hilux given final rinse. You can see if you look at this last picture, the rinse water refusing to sheet off the front wing, a sign that the decon kit had removed any traces of was the may have been on the Hilux.










The smaller details -

With the bulk of the bodywork now as clean as I could get it, I moved my attentions to the smaller detailers, door shuts and filler cap etc. Using both the Hyper wash solution and the Finish Kare #1119, all of the smaller details were washed and then rinsed, these included -

The filler cap -










The inside lip of the tailgate -










Inside the front door shuts -










Inside the rear door shuts -









Under the bonnet -










Engine components -










These were all Hyper Washed / Rinsed / FK#1119 / Rinsed / Hyper Washed / rinsed using Zymol brushes.

Under the wheel arches were cleaned using a new Sonus mitt, and Megs APC. The tyres also cleaned using Megs Super Degreaser, and Sonus Mitt -










Using Meguiar's Last Touch neat as lube, and using Sonus green clay, the Hilux was given a detailed clay session (Including door shuts etc) Unsurprisingly, the clay removed nothing.

With a final Snow Foam blanket, and then a rinse down of the whole vehicle, the Hilux was now to a standard clean enough for me to progress to the next stage, the polishing.

Total time for wash stage - 6 hours.

Continued here


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking great so far there Steve, and a cracking new vehicle for you! Looks like we're all at it with our new cars now! :thumb: :wave:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow! Thats an intensive wash stage, and a great write up. 

Looking forward to the next installment :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

That is one nice looking piece of kit.

Be interesting to see it once it's all finally done.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks great so far Steve and a thread I'll be coming back to many times


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Amazing Attention To Detail, Look Forward to The Finished Results!!! :thumb:


----------



## Predator_VTR (Apr 8, 2007)

looking good up to now cant wait to see the finished pics


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That has got to be one of the most comprehensive wash routines ever - and on a new car 

Steve, there is no doubting your detailing dedication :thumb:

Nice new black motor and love the number plate too 

I look forward to the next stage .....


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice Steve.:thumb: 

Like the plate :thumb: Are those wheels 22's?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Brilliant stuff Steve, great read on the decontamination kit, the new motor is looking great too.

How did the paint feel after all that? Smooth as a babies bum?


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Love the write up so far  Lovely new wheels SteveyBoy. Could get at least 6 southerners & two scotsmen in the boot of that for a night on the fizz this year I reckon  

Great plate as well!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Lovely just lovely, the write up, the details, the car

Roll on the next instalment

Does anyone else think this might just be the wash post to go to from now onwards!


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Looking good already, and an write up worth saving. Like the plate, seen these on DVLA website:-

W4X OD
W4X NG (waxing!!)
W4X OK
W4X SG

All £399


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

:lol: 6 hours washtime, what a legend.

That is an immense time to prepare a vehicle for the polishing stage.

Proper dedication, and some understanding family??


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Although untouched by the Dealers valeters, the Hilux still came to me complete with some defects to it's paint. Some of the following pics aren't too great in clarity, but do highlight the 'little bits' that I wasn't happy with -










Light hologrammes were present all over the vehicle, sign that Toyota's bodyshop must finish off with a light mopping session. More worrying were a couple of hairline marks on the bonnet. A long hairline mark on the front of the bonnet -










And a much shorter but more visible scratch to the top corner of the bonnet -










Swirl marks to the bonnet, signs of a dry buff somewhere in the Hilux's short life -










A few more swirls, and more evidence of the holograms -










Swirls and holograms to the front wing -










Horizontal swirls to the lower sections of the doors, that looked almost like wetsanding? -










I reckon that the marks on the doors are caused by the manufacturer using a scotchpad type product to pre the door lowers for the go faster stripes -










So, nothing there to phase me.

After taking a full set of PTG readings, just over a 1000, I established that the paint was good all over the Hilux. I cracked out a few bits of my polishing kit.

A pair of Metabo rotary polishers.
Some Meguiar's W8006 polishing pads (notice how smooth the face on the polishing pads are. As soon as they show signs of wear, they're in the bin)
Some Meguiar's W9006 finishing pads. As above.
The three bottles of Menzerna are, from right to left -
Menzerna Intensive Polish PO85RD3.02
Menzerna Final Finish PO106FF
Menzerna Final Finish PO85RD
A bottle of Chemical Guy's Pad Conditioner.










After seasoning the pad with a couple of spritz's of CG's PC and running the moving pad over my hand to soften, I loaded a W9006 up with a bit of product.

This is how much Menzerna PO106FF I use on the first set -










This is how much Menzerna PO85RD I use on ever other set after the first -










I settled on using Menzerna PO106FF on a Meguiar's W8006 polishing pad to remove most of the defects from my paint (I did hit a couple of sections twice, and did take out a couple of scratches from one of the wings with a bit of PO85RD3.02 on a W8006)










My polishing procedure -

W8006 & Menz PO106FF.
Pad loaded as above pic.
Pic up polish on speed 1, no pressure.
Spread out polish over 12" square with medium pressure.
Increase speed to 2.5 on the Met and work the 12" with slow heavy passes till the polish residue turned clear (indication that the abrasives had broken down)
Slow back down to speed 1 with light pressure for 2 final passes.










The paint now looking awesome after the PO106FF stage, but I knew that I could take it 'just that little' step further using Menzerna PO85RD on a W9006 finishing pad by rotary. I don't think that I've concentrated on a polishing job as much, ever. Every 12" section polished till perfect. If I wasn't happy with the way that the set went, buffer hop or a touch dry etc, I re-did it again. The paint after the PO85RD stage taking on a whole new look, the clarity and crispness of reflection becoming immense, the flake popping like November 5th.

Ant came up to assist with a few bits, and very kindly PC's the front bumper sections for me with same procedure as above, but with 4" pads.










After laying out the polish, Ant worked the PC on a slow speed with good pressure till the abrasives in the polish were crystal clear. Tommy cut in all of the door shuts ect where I couldn't get a machine by hand with german applicators and Menzerna PO85U -










After the polishing was completed to a standard that I was happy with, the whole vehicle was given a wipe down with a 50:50 IPA:0PPM water mix -










The IPA is brilliant at cutting through the slight oils left behind after polishing with Menzerna polishes, and ensures the best base for the LSP to bond to -










Every hard surface on the Hilux was polished, then IPA'd, Tommy (lollypop man for the day) even IPA'd the rear of my Lenso 20"s ready for LSP.










There was only ever going to be one choice of LSP for this HIlux - Zaino. The environment that the vehicle is used in is too harsh for a 'nuba wax, and the proven track record of the Zaino speaking volumes in it's choice. The Zaino chosen primarily for it's protective properties, if it looked good to boot then that was a bonus. I wanted something that was going to lock in my polishing.

The Zaino -










Zaino Z2 Pro, Zaino ZFX additive kit (to make it cure quicker, and bond stronger) and Zaino Z6 QD as lube for the Sonus Blue Pearl Applicators.

I mixed up 1oz of Z2 Pro with 5 drops of ZFX additive, then shook the little bottle for 60 seconds, till my arm nearly fell off.










After sprizting the Blue Pearl with a drop of Z6, Ant applied a coat of the product to the front bumper -










I also got some Z5 Pro, which we mixed up the same with 5 drops of ZFX.
The external bodywork got 3 coats of the ZFX's Z5 Pro
The door shuts, wheels (including the rears of the wheels), inner arches, bumpers, chrome and under bonnet all got 3 coats of the ZFX's Z2.

The Zaino is wiped down in between coats. We found that we only had to wait 15 minutes after application before buffing off the dry residue, and waited the same amount of time before applying the next coat after buffing.

The Hilux in one of its coats of ZFX'd Z5 Pro -










The slickness that Zaino brings to the vehicle is incredible, the slickest product that I've used to date.

While the Zaino was being applied and removed, Tommy cracked on with the tyres and trim. Applying a coat of Meguiar's Endurance to the tyres with a kitchen sponge with the brillo section cut off -










We rolled the Hilux forward after application, so Tommy could fill in any bits that he'd missed. He then set off dressing all trims using Chemical Guy's New Look Trim Gel -










Any bits not sealed with Zaino under the arches got New Look Trim Gel. Tommy then using the hairdryer technique sealed the Trim Gel into the trim -










This method takes the trim gel from being glossy and slightly sticky-










To being satin and looking factory fresh, whilst having no stickiness to touch -










We fired Tommy back up under the wheel arches, this time with a hairdryer in hand to get my inner arches sealed with the trim gel -










A quick buff over the Endurance tyre gel with a Meguiar's Supreme Shine MF had the tyres looking just how I like them -










Under bonnet -

Using Einszett Plastic Cleaner to clean the plastics, and Einszett Plastic Dressing to dress the plastics, I cleaned up the areas under my bonnet to a standard that I would be happy with.










The Zaino on the painted areas under the bonnet making a huge difference -





































Indoor shots with Zaino -

I could see after wiping off the 3rd coat of ZFX'd Z5 pro, and buffing slightly using Z8, just what an awesome product Zaino is. The flake popping out, my polishing work previously being shown off to it's best -



















The long hairline mark to the front of the bonnet now gone -










The Zaino bringing a warm reflective glow to my Hiluxs paint, and feeling just so slick to the touch -



















I rolled the Hilux outside for the first time in a couple of days, to be greeted by a nice high sun to inspect the quality of my polishing -























































Sunlight, reflections, flake popping action -










So,

I took it back to the dealers, to show them -














































Some general 'afters' shots -




























My favourite pic has to be this one though -










I'd just like to finish off this write up by saying a few thanks to folks -

Bruce @ Toyota - Best salesman I've ever met - Did as he was asked.
Ant - Cheers fella, you know what for
Neil S - Thanks for all the advice on the Zaino range mate, and the RO stuff too.
Johnny 'O - Cheers fella, I think you know what for as well mate.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking excellent in these afters Steve!


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Great Write Up, Enjoyed Reading that :thumb:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Amazingness! 

Glad (and kind of surprised) you went with Zaino and i hope you like it as much as i do! :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome job, stunning, probably the cleanest and shiniest van in the world


----------



## Craigo (Sep 16, 2006)

wow, such a level of attention to detail there, its incredible!  ncie one mate!


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Top read as always Steve :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A great write up and an awesome detail :thumb:

I am glad you like the Zaino. Like you have said it is the ideal product to show off your polishing skills. You will be amazed at the durability - not only in protection but the quality of the finish. Just give it a quick spritz of Z8 after each wash and it will look as good as it did the first day you detailed it


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

182_blue said:


> Awesome job, stunning, probably the cleanest and shiniest van in the world


That about sums it up! The Zaino really shows off the quality of the prep, whole car looks incredible, will be interesting to hear how the durability fairs with the harsh environment. :thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

looking good!

dont know what you are doing to the loadbed, but have a look at Line-X


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Fantastic can't wait to see it in the flesh

I am made up for you i know how excited you've been and how much time an effort has gone into the thought on the prep for this vehicle and the execution


----------



## Sisson (Mar 24, 2006)

Awesome work....

Is it me tho or does the front bumper look alot duller/flat than the rest?

Is this because it is made of plastic???


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Sh1t the bed Steve!!!!!!!!!!   

I cant say anymore....AWESOME!!!:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Sisson said:


> Awesome work....
> 
> Is it me tho or does the front bumper look alot duller/flat than the rest?
> 
> Is this because it is made of plastic???


The front bumpers some kind of textured plastic. I'd noticed that before purchase, but it is one of those things that if it really niggles me, I'll buy a new bumper and get it sanded back before paint.:thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Fantastic can't wait to see it in the flesh
> 
> I am made up for you i know how excited you've been and how much time an effort has gone into the thought on the prep for this vehicle and the execution


Cheers Jon.

It's been quite a journey getting all of the little bits that I wanted together, but I think it all came good in the end.

I just can't believe how good it looks after just a quick snow foam and rinse with the Aquagleams. The snow foam kind of falls straight off the Zaino, an oil on water type effect.

As you can imagine, I've got quite a big smile on my face at the moment


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

looking great look forward to seeing more


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Congratulations for your amazing write up, your new car, your detail, etc...


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

One word Steve 'Aewsome' :thumb:


----------



## barber (May 8, 2006)

such a pro!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome,

and in the words of Jay-Z: "Big Pimpin' "


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Interesting replacement Steve Didn't you like the new L200? I know a couple of L200 owners that dislike the new one and moved on to Hiluxs.

Very impressive pre-wash stages and an awesome looking final finish with Zaino. 

Tremendous effort guys:thumb:


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Superb write up Steve, very imformative and well explained. Hilux is looking amazing


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Have you tried the Z-CS or Z8 yet steve?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

A20 LEE said:


> Have you tried the Z-CS or Z8 yet steve?


The Z8's superb - Oh so slick.

The Z-CS didn't come in time, but hopefully I'm going to get chance to try it out on the pickup bed when it does.:thumb:


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Excellent!!

all it needs now is a wash :lol:

Good choice of plate btw

Daz


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Can understand that you may not of liked the look of the new L200 a bit girly IMO, no offence girls or owners. Did you consider the Nissan Navara?
Loving the attention to detail there especially with the products used in the wash. Those wheels should keep Tommy busy for a long time.lol


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Daffy said:


> Can understand that you may not of liked the look of the new L200 a bit girly IMO, no offence girls or owners. Did you consider the Nissan Navara?
> Loving the attention to detail there especially with the products used in the wash. Those wheels should keep Tommy busy for a long time.lol


Cheer's Mark:thumb:

The new shape L200 - I drove one of the first ones a couple of years ago - Didn't like the styling.
The Nissan Navara - These are expensive for what they are, and still down on power.
The Hilux - Toyota have just released this with a 170BHP 3 litre diesel - Nice.

Give it 2000 miles and it's getting remapped to 200 BHP and something silly in torque:thumb:

Given those figures, it wasn't that hard a choice to make :driver:


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

If Carlsberg made pick ups....

Brilliant work Steve, an inspirational detail.


----------



## panholio (Apr 22, 2006)

Looks superb Steve! Thos wheels are awesome. A really great read that.

Not bought my Toyota yet, might have to pop along to Ridings.... (mine's a bit girlier than yours like!)


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

You could have saved loads of time and taken it to the Serbians for a quick £5 wash in the carpark of Asda!!

Joking aside that is an impressive turnaround for what is a 100% minty fresh spanking new motor....hope your happy with it


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Fantastic :thumb: Another Zaino convert, I am still a Z2 over Z5 man myself on all colours, know that is subjective though.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow that's not how I remember Toyota Hi-Lux looking -- thats ACE

6 Hours to wash alone  this is certainly going to be the worlds most pampered Hi-Lux - cant wait to see the final finish.


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Cracking post mate:thumb: 

The Hilux is an awesome bit of kit and looks god damm georgeous too even if i do say so my self.:thumb: 

Thanks for letting me take part in part this, always a pleasure mate:thumb: 


I'm still laughing att he look on the Toyota Salemans face when we drew up, it was a picture:doublesho :thumb: 

A cracking day mate thank you


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Just read the polish/zaino stage -- The HiLux looks absolutely amazing, those Lenso's really suit the look of the lux -- I bet the salesman was gobsmacked when you turned up at the dealership.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

That looks fantastic and another belter of a write up :thumb: 

The front bumper looks very matt. Is that just a poor spray job or are they just meant to be like that?


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Lovely job and a great finish to the Hilux. You and Dave will now have to change your screen names.


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

CleanYourCar said:


> That looks fantastic and another belter of a write up :thumb:
> 
> The front bumper looks very matt. Is that just a poor spray job or are they just meant to be like that?


I wouldnt say matt from this pic









The bumper is textured and does give a different reflective aspect to other panels on the truck. Stevee is in the process of getting a second bumper and haveing a non texrtured surface to see if the overall difference is favourable.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Steve that is one hell of a write up! Great car and great detail!

Good to see you finaly found the Z


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Absolutely amazing write-up (that wash procedure!) Be really interested to see what durability you get.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

absolutely amazing steve:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: , lovely vehicle..i really do enjoy reading your write ups,, so much information..well done mate,bet you are well chuffed with it


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

well done all of you, a very informative write up, very nice finish


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Fantastic Steve :thumb: what did the dealer say when he saw it ?


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

nice yoke, for £20k odd they are a serious waggon


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Wozza said:


> Fantastic Steve :thumb: what did the dealer say when he saw it ?


I think he knew what to expect when we came rolling round the corner. I told him it was going to get polished as that's what we do.

I don't think it did their sales any harm as it seemed to draw quite a crowd from the other sales team and customers alike:thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Very impressive Steve,i know what its like trying to find the time to detail your own car/impossible

Good luck with the new purchase :thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice one Steve, im sure you're gonna have that "new car feelin" for quite a while to come!!  

I take it your detailing gear is gonna fill up the back seats?

Cant wait to see it in the flesh mate its an awesome truck!! 

Matt :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

matt said:


> Nice one Steve, im sure you're gonna have that "new car feelin" for quite a while to come!!
> 
> I take it your detailing gear is gonna fill up the back seats?
> 
> ...


You should get chance to see either this, or the Cooper (when it finally shows) sooner than you think mate.

I wouldn't mind gatecrashing a Lincoln meet with Ant in the near future:thumb:


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

that's too good to drive, brilliant write up


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> You should get chance to see either this, or the Cooper (when it finally shows) sooner than you think mate.
> 
> I wouldn't mind gatecrashing a Lincoln meet with Ant in the near future:thumb:


You and Ant would always be more than welcome Steve!

The only issues we're currently having is finding a decent detailing location. 
I wouldnt mind renting a lock up somewhere in lincoln in the future.


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

What a deatil, and what a write up Steve. It must have taken me 20 minutes to read it all after going backwards and forwards to look at all the pictures  

Oh and BTW, you are more than welcome to attend a Lincoln detail, in fact it would be an honour (is there a brown nose smiley?), but as Matt said, finding a suitable location is a problem.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


> The snow foam kind of falls straight off the Zaino, an oil on water type effect.


I've noticed this too, its like flat suddy beads. Makes me wonder if the Snow foam is doing its job correctly. On a Nauba finish it does cling nicely for 5mins, on my Z2 treated Audi its struggles to cling for 60secs. Maybe i need to experiment with a few different mix ratios?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

matt said:


> You and Ant would always be more than welcome Steve!
> 
> The only issues we're currently having is finding a decent detailing location.
> I wouldnt mind renting a lock up somewhere in lincoln in the future.





AR-CoolC said:


> What a deatil, and what a write up Steve. It must have taken me 20 minutes to read it all after going backwards and forwards to look at all the pictures
> 
> Oh and BTW, you are more than welcome to attend a Lincoln detail, in fact it would be an honour (is there a brown nose smiley?), but as Matt said, finding a suitable location is a problem.


What about that guy with the farm?

8 cars on his drive and a field behind his house:speechles


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

A20 LEE said:


> I've noticed this too, its like flat suddy beads. Makes me wonder if the Snow foam is doing its job correctly. On a Nauba finish it does cling nicely for 5mins, on my Z2 treated Audi its struggles to cling for 60secs. Maybe i need to experiment with a few different mix ratios?


I've started diluting the Snow Foam mix a bit with water, I'm down to about 50:50. This seems to have better results on the Zaino.

You need to see the Aquagleams in action, - awesome. No need to dry afterwards. I'd have posted up a bit of a write up on these water filters, but it's been too windy the last two day, and the cars been getting covered in dust as quick as I could rinse it off.

First nice day, and I'll post up on them though.

Cheers for the tips on the number plated as well mate:thumb:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> I've started diluting the Snow Foam mix a bit with water, I'm down to about 50:50. This seems to have better results on the Zaino.
> 
> You need to see the Aquagleams in action, - awesome. No need to dry afterwards. I'd have posted up a bit of a write up on these water filters, but it's been too windy the last two day, and the cars been getting covered in dust as quick as I could rinse it off.
> 
> ...


When SSF'ing the Corsa i notice the foam seems to "stick" to certain areas, as if i have not buffed off the Zaino totally, i keep going over with Z6 and this seems to be reducing it but its weird and quite puzzling.

Did you experience this Steve?


----------



## richardg3.2 (Jan 26, 2006)

Absolutely stunning and a superb choice of vehicle, new L200 a bit girly.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

deej said:


> When SSF'ing the Corsa i notice the foam seems to "stick" to certain areas, as if i have not buffed off the Zaino totally, i keep going over with Z6 and this seems to be reducing it but its weird and quite puzzling.
> 
> Did you experience this Steve?


The whole trucks just so slick at the moment that I haven't noticed any patches where the snowfoam will stick to. One of the benefits of having Ant & Tommy help apply the LSP stages is that 'misses' don't get duplicated in each different coat.

I did notice a cople of areas that needed a second buff off of residue during final wipe down, but these were near to edges etc. I put this down to slight over application in these areas, or picking up dampness.

The final Z8 wipe down is so nice to do. I can see me doing this a lot:thumb:


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Loving the write-up steve and the amazing attention to detail as usual which we come to expect from you. The 20" Lenzo's look awesome too, are they an spec option then?



L200 Steve said:


> What about that guy with the farm?
> 
> 8 cars on his drive and a field behind his house:speechles


thats reevie out in market rasen, its about a 30minute drive from Lincoln but could be an option. Im not sure on what the latest is with organising the next Lincoln meet, would be great if we could get you along next time as i'm sure you'll be able to throw afew pointers our way.... fingers crossed we decide on something soon.


----------



## corksta (Mar 5, 2006)

Blinding mate, your attention to detail is inspirational.

Great write up too, think I'm gonna try that hair dryer technique!


----------



## dmz (Sep 26, 2006)

Without doubt the best write up I have read on this site (and there have been a lot of excellent write ups) but your knowledge of products and attention to detail are 2nd to none.

Oh, nice truck too !


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

fantastic!:thumb:


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Steve, what a cracking looking pickup, love the way it looks, those wheels set it off. Out of this world job you guys have done on it.
Thanks for a great write up


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Immense


----------



## Tyke (Jul 25, 2006)

Great job mate!

Interesting to see the flaws in the paint straight from the factory too, perhaps dealers are sometimes unfairly blamed for instilling flaws during their prep?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

nice new wagon steve! does that mean your username's gonna have to change? 

Great attention to detail also, but we wouldnt expect anything less


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Clark said:


> nice new wagon steve! does that mean your username's gonna have to change?
> 
> Great attention to detail also, but we wouldnt expect anything less


Cheers mate.

Hopefully next time you get to examine my paint under the microscope, you don't get to see what you saw last time :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers for all the great and positive feedback guys.

I really enjoyed spending the time detailing my new toy, and it's good to see so many people have enjoyed reading how we did that :thumb: 

I'm hoping that a few folk will get to see this Hilux in the flesh this year, as i intend to attend as many detailing shows and meets as my workload permits:thumb:


----------



## murf52 (Apr 23, 2006)

Great write up steve as usual its like watching a craftsman at work ace motor and looking better know you kept the dealers from doing there normal wash and scratch :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Cracking pick up Steve, superb write up and a cracking job (massive under statement there  )

Mayby I've missed it Steve but how long and what did the salesman say when he regained the use of his tongue :lol: 

Bryan


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

blr123 said:


> Cracking pick up Steve, superb write up and a cracking job (massive under statement there  )
> 
> Mayby I've missed it Steve but how long and what did the salesman say when he regained the use of his tongue :lol:
> 
> Bryan


It was more the look on his face (dumbstruck) when we showed him where we'd polished inside the door shuts and applied 3 coats of Zaino.

He knew from the outset that I was going to detail the Hilux. I just don't think that he appreciated the difference a good detail can make to a vehicle.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Excuse my virgin status on products of a Zaino flavour,

but why did you apply one of the Z codes (five i think) to the outside and another Z code to the door shuts.

My limited reading thought the difference was something along the marketing lines of swirl hiding or real world choice on looks and colour base?

Just interested and while i have the opportunity or HELP


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Excuse my virgin status on products of a Zaino flavour,
> 
> but why did you apply one of the Z codes (five i think) to the outside and another Z code to the door shuts.
> 
> ...


I've been reading everything I could find on Zaino for the last couple of weeks, and asking Neil_S a few questions.

It was my initial thought that the Z5 looked better on darker colours.

I honestly thought that I'd use a lot more Zaino than I actually did. I thought that by applying 3 coats to everywhere, that I'd probably use most of it up. Hence Z5 on the bodyworks, and Z2 on everywhere else.

How wrong I was. I've used only 3 to 4 oz's of product to put three coats everywhere. I can't believe how little you use.

I don't think that unless you really examined carefully you could tell which product was which on the same panel.

FWIW - I'm going to Z-CS inside the pick up bed on Saturday, to see what that comes out like. Can't wait:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

^^^ thanks Steve i'll have to wait and see!!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

We'll have to get Neil_S's opinion, as he's my resident Zaino expert:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> We'll have to get Neil_S's opinion, as he's my resident Zaino expert:thumb:


And slowly converting the masses he is too.

I've just ordered a small kit for myself and for the Impreza owners new car.

I got z-aio, z-cs, z2, zfx and z-8, cant wait to try them.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Alex L said:


> And slowly converting the masses he is too.
> 
> I've just ordered a small kit for myself and for the Impreza owners new car.
> 
> I got z-aio, z-cs, z2, zfx and z-8, cant wait to try them.


Youl love it Alex!

Cant wait to hear Steves thoughts on the CS especially.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, that was immense, and absolute incredible detail.

Simply amazing.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

*Time for a wash.*

The whole plan of applying the Zaino as LSP was to help keep it looking clean for longer, and to help with the wash stage.

Using the usual mixture of Snow Foam and Maxi Suds II in the Gilmour, to give the Hilux a blanket of foam to help remove any dust or dirt from the paintwork. Straight away, you can see that the Snowfoam isn't sticking to the Zaino covered body like normal -










The foam running straight off, almost like oil on water. The Zaino Z5 really is that slick -










Given a quick but good rinse from the Gilmour trigger gun, most of the rinse water sheeting straight off. -










The water beading nicely on my bonnet scoop. The Hilux clean enough after just a good soak of Snowfoam and a good rinse, no need to hand wash -










Out with the aquagleams - These are water filters that I got from Clean and Shiny. They take any mineral deposits out of the water that may be present. These mineral deposits are what cause the water spotting, and are the reason you have to dry off your car after washing to prevent these spots.

I connected the filters straight to the end of a hose, and collected the water in a watering can. It doesn't get any easier than this -










Pouring the 0 parts per million (pretty clean then) water over the Hilux to sheet off the remiaing water -










This was easier to do than I thought it would be, and really quick to do too -










The results - An almost dry bonnet without the need to dab or swipe a drying towel across the paint. No water spots, no marks -










To say that I'm really impressed with the Aquagleams is an understatement. The whole wash process of the Hilux took less than fifteen minutes start to finish. No need to wipe anything across the paint at any stage, which has surely got to help keep any swirls at bay.

I wish I'd bought these aquagleams years ago, they really do make a difference:thumb:


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

i predict a surge in Aquagleam sales


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

was just doin some reading...and apparently you have to throw away the Aquagleams after like 20-25 washes!

I'm sure it would be cheaper to get a reverse osmosis....


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just give it a quick spritz with some Z8 - you will be amazed at what that adds to the finish :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Must get my paws on an aquagleam, looks like a top piece of kit!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

That's impressive:thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> Just give it a quick spritz with some Z8 - you will be amazed at what that adds to the finish :thumb:


That's the plan Glyn, a good spritz with Z8 after each wash session where I have to touch it.

I'm hoping most wash sessions are just Gilmour then aquagleam ones though, as I really want to get away from having to touch the paint at all:thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


> That's the plan Glyn, a good spritz with Z8 after each wash session where I have to touch it.
> 
> I'm hoping most wash sessions are just Gilmour then aquagleam ones though, as I really want to get away from having to touch the paint at all:thumb:


I've just used Z6 and was blown away with the finish that gave. Followed with Z8 but probably should have waited a day or so because its hard to tell if it added anything on top of the Z6. I'm saving the Z-CS until i'm 100% happy theres no more improvement to come. The car is definately wetter looking.


----------



## CarlosRodrigues (Oct 12, 2006)

Exelents results. There is no shine like Zaino.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

A20 LEE said:


> I've just used Z6 and was blown away with the finish that gave. Followed with Z8 but probably should have waited a day or so because its hard to tell if it added anything on top of the Z6. I'm saving the Z-CS until i'm 100% happy theres no more improvement to come. The car is definately wetter looking.


I went straight to Z8 when we detailied, and noticed a difference in slickness.

The CS - I'm hoping to get a couple of coats applied on Saturday morning in the pickup bed, before the alloy bedliner goes in??? I'll post up how it gets on.

Are you tempted by the Aquagleams yet? I think when you've seen the difference that they make, there's no going back.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


> I went straight to Z8 when we detailied, and noticed a difference in slickness.
> 
> The CS - I'm hoping to get a couple of coats applied on Saturday morning in the pickup bed, before the alloy bedliner goes in??? I'll post up how it gets on.
> 
> Are you tempted by the Aquagleams yet? I think when you've seen the difference that they make, there's no going back.


Yeah, there on the list Steve:lol: I'll have to get over so we can compare the Z2 on my black audi with the Z5 on your black Hilux.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Steve,

How many litres of 0ppm water did it take to rinse down the Hilux?

Alan W


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

4 watering cans full:thumb: 

The first time I used the Aquagleams, I missed a bit of the car in the rinse stage (bit like 13 YOD) You could see when the car dried out where I'd missed as it had slight water marks on it.

I've used the Aquagleam 3 times in the past week. It's a great bit of kit:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> 4 watering cans full:thumb:
> 
> The first time I used the Aquagleams, I missed a bit of the car in the rinse stage *(bit like 13 YOD)* You could see when the car dried out where I'd missed as it had slight water marks on it.
> 
> I've used the Aquagleam 3 times in the past week. It's a great bit of kit:thumb:


Oi


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> 4 watering cans full:thumb:
> 
> I've used the Aquagleam 3 times in the past week. It's a great bit of kit:thumb:


Thanks Steve! :thumb:

So 1 watering can should be more than enough to do my Mini then! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Thanks Steve! :thumb:
> 
> So 1 watering can should be more than enough to do my Mini then! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


2 should, one down each side:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> 2 should, one down each side:thumb:


I'm a Scot Steve, 1 will do!

Only joking, you're probably right and our water is softer up here so the Aqua Gleam should last a lot longer! 

Alan W


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

I've just sat and read all 11 pages of this topic Steve and sorry it came to an end so soon, I could have carried on reading for another 11 pages. An excellent detail to a striking truck and a riveting read with super photos.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

lovely looking machine ,i guess those wheels were not in the accessories catalogue,(or from project kahn's emporium ,over the road there  )they really set it off a treat mate !!,we deal with those folks at toyota too,we now use dyna chassis cabs,so take them there for servicing best write up ive read for a while 

cheers ian :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Excellent, just excellent mate - I'm in Leeds end of next week so might pop by :wave:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

The kettles always on for you Mr C:thumb:


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Steve thats a beast of a motor, hope it serves you many happy hours of motoring and polishing. Yep great write up and pics as always. :wave:


----------



## Danny (Feb 9, 2007)

amazing read, keep up the great work :thumb:


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

WOW... eerm... I can think of any superlatives that will do that finish justice. The washing stage, let alone the whole process, has to be the most painstaking I've seen to date. And well worth it for the finish. And as ever another trade-mark L200 (you'll need to get the username changed  ) write up!


----------



## rst1990 (Apr 29, 2007)

looks really well brought it back to life again:thumb:


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Steve, 

I don't know what to say to that the attention to detail is untrue defently a master at his profession,the zaino really seems to of helped the look of the paint so wet, well done mate hope you have many enjoyable hours with the new motor


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

steve m8 ,just got myself a metabo:doublesho are you using the backing plate that came with it or is it a megs backing plate:thumb:


----------



## cheshiresport (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW AMAZING, i wouldnt want to use it


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice steve, Also an SG07 obviously a Glasgow plate lol.

Stunning mate


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

bigsyd said:


> steve m8 ,just got myself a metabo:doublesho are you using the backing plate that came with it or is it a megs backing plate:thumb:


I prefer the slightly larger Metabo backing pad. It seems to keep the Meguiar's pads just that fraction flatter that helps me create a crisper finish (IMO)

You'll love the Met:thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

I just find myself coming back to read this thread Steve its definitley up there wit hthe best iv'e ever read on this forum.

I LOVE your new truck its the b0ll0cks mate it really is! I wanna ride in her when im next at yours, you can take me to the chippy!!

Metabo purchasing time is fast approaching  

Matt :thumb: :wave:


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> I prefer the slightly larger Metabo backing pad. It seems to keep the Meguiar's pads just that fraction flatter that helps me create a crisper finish (IMO)
> 
> You'll love the Met:thumb:


BUT you can mark trim/handles that stick out quite easily with it being quite close to the edges so take care!!!

you will see how hard blakc is to keep now stevie baby  even a "bad" MF can marr.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

matt said:


> I just find myself coming back to read this thread Steve its definitley up there wit hthe best iv'e ever read on this forum.
> 
> I LOVE your new truck its the b0ll0cks mate it really is! I wanna ride in her when im next at yours, you can take me to the chippy!!
> 
> ...


Cheers Matt.

We'll have to think of an excuse to get you up here then mate. I can't say no to the offer of fish n chips.

Let me know when your ready to take the step up to the Metabo, I'm sure that I've got some tips that could be passed over whilst devouring a plate of whale n chips:thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

andyollie said:


> BUT you can mark trim/handles that stick out quite easily with it being quite close to the edges so take care!!!
> 
> you will see how hard blakc is to keep now stevie baby  even a "bad" MF can marr.


I'm not going to touch it Andy, ever.

Foam - Rinse - Foam - Rinse till clean.

Aquagleam & airknife dry.

They'll be no swirls on this baby:thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

When you get a sunday or monday free, let me know and i'll come over!!


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

that is one tasty truck i love the reg too u are a pro mate


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

sorry to jump on this post, just had a look at the metabo in my garage. 1st thing i will be changing is the cable to a nice long length of rubberized cable . rubber is better as it will not kink or twist (handy me being a spark) 
was quite surprised at the weight of the metabo...its a bit of a beast, so i put the backing pad on and then put a sfx pad on and turned on..number 1 1st then up to number 3, can't see any need to go past 2.5 as the power is totally different to the pc, a bit nervous (but no more than the 1st time with the pc) dying to start to have a go....will try on my van this weekend(wish there was somebody i could go and watch for an hr in the nortwest)..anyway will keep u all posted


----------



## jatinder (Apr 5, 2007)

Excellent write up. I love the detail that you go into, keep it up.


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

bigsyd said:


> sorry to jump on this post, just had a look at the metabo in my garage. 1st thing i will be changing is the cable to a nice long length of rubberized cable . rubber is better as it will not kink or twist (handy me being a spark)
> was quite surprised at the weight of the metabo...its a bit of a beast, so i put the backing pad on and then put a sfx pad on and turned on..number 1 1st then up to number 3, can't see any need to go past 2.5 as the power is totally different to the pc, a bit nervous (but no more than the 1st time with the pc) dying to start to have a go....will try on my van this weekend(wish there was somebody i could go and watch for an hr in the nortwest)..anyway will keep u all posted


HI Mate

We use the Metabo PE12-175, not really heavy only 2.4k the rest of the spec can be found here http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10077

Check your Metabo serial no' to see if it is the same as we use. Please before you set to on your pride and joy get a few scrap panels to practise on first from your local scrap yard:thumb:

we use Meguiars Polishing pads and soft buffing pads.

Lay out on speed 1
Work polish at 2.5 untill residue has gone clear
back to speed one to refine the finish


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> I'm not going to touch it Andy, ever.
> 
> Foam - Rinse - Foam - Rinse till clean.
> 
> ...


lol, ait till you get the scum that soap wont shift, or need to top up the Z


----------



## matt_mph (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks amazing mate  top work


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Just read this and wow. Fantastic writeup and attention to detail steve. When i picked my partner up from the dealers i spent 6 hours on it total and the misses called me crazy. I think ill show her this


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

very in depth write up Steve and really good work.

Just one thing do we now call you Hilux 3.0 d4d Steve

Well done


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

glyn waxmaster said:


> very in depth write up Steve and really good work.
> 
> Just one thing do we now call you Hilux 3.0 d4d Steve
> 
> Well done


MY08 WRX STi if I can find a silver one without orange peel

Spent half of yesterday at KT Greens with a pillow case of cash 'cos the new shape STi's have arrived, but they all look like my Nan has painted them.

Sorry Nan.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Looking for a bit of 'wwekend fun' sir? Ooh suits you! :lol:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

matt said:


> Looking for a bit of 'wwekend fun' sir? Ooh suits you! :lol:


Something to replace the Cooper:thumb:

It was going to be a Cooper S.

Then it grew into a JCW Cooper.

Then it grew into a MY07 WRX STi PPP, (which I nearly bought last year as a Xmas prezzie to myself - Dealer rang me after my fist visit to see a mint one, to say that someone else was interested but he'd give me first refusal if I bought it over the phone there and then. I thought he was bluffing, so said I'd leave it, went the following day to put the deposit down and it'd gone - It was a minter too )

Then I found a bit more cash under the mattress, and Subaru announced the new shape STi.

Then I saw it in the flesh yesterday, and am kind of stuck what direction to go in now?

Could always take it to Epoch's and Mirka it:lol:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Lol! Yeah thats always an option i guess!! Have you seen the new Mitsubishi lancer evo? Im not sold on the new scooby shape although its supposed to just as much of an animal as its predecessors!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

matt said:


> Lol! Yeah thats always an option i guess!! Have you seen the new Mitsubishi lancer evo? Im not sold on the new scooby shape although its supposed to just as much of an animal as its predecessors!


I had an Evo5 before the L200, plus Colt cars UK are pretty poor IMHO as a company. Don't think that I'll be going back to them in the near future.
:wave:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Sanders are oiled and the compressors up to pressure

Ready when you are Steve


----------

